# Tim Tebow and Demi-Leigh Nel-Peters marry in South African wedding



## MrJokerRager (Jan 20, 2020)

Tim Tebow and Demi-Leigh Nel-Peters marry in South African wedding
					

Tim Tebow and Demi-Leigh Nel-Peters are officially husband and wife.




					www.foxnews.com
				




http://archive.md/xf2NK
Tim Tebow and Demi-Leigh Nel-Peters are officially husband and wife.

The couple tied the knot at the La Paris Estate in Cape Town, South Africa on Monday night, according to People magazine. The ceremony was about 30 minutes long, during which the former NFL quarterback and the Miss Universe 2017 winner read their own vows in front of over 250 guests.

“I want the vows to be perfect,” Tebow told People. “I’m leaving in the traditional things like ’till death do us part,’ but I’m also adding some of my own things to it.”

Nel-Peters wore a custom gown from David’s Bridal while Tebow wore a tuxedo by Antar Levar. The ceremony and reception featured a mix of traditions from America and South Africa, including regional food such as steak, pasta, mussels, and assorted cheeses.

“We’re both very traditional,” Nel-Peters admitted. “We wanted to look back at the wedding and see that it was intimate, elegant, and traditional. We definitely wanted it to be something that we could look back on and know that nothing was dated. We want to remember this day for the rest of our lives."

Tebow revealed he was most looking forward to three moments in particular -- “The first moment I see her in her wedding dress, the first kiss, and the first dance together as man and wife. It’s such a special night.”

He added, “I’ve been waiting my entire life for someone special, who I can spend the rest of my life with. I was waiting for the right person to come along. And now I’m marrying Demi. I can’t wait to see what our future holds. All of my dreams have come true. It was 100 percent worth the wait.”

The pair have been celebrating in South Africa over the past few days with various wedding events leading up to the big day.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So will their spawn be the ultimate chad kid?


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jan 20, 2020)

This marriage is a sham; she is just using him to collect another surname.


----------



## Damn Near (Jan 20, 2020)

Most destination weddings are unpleasant, but south africa must be near the top of the list


----------



## Fatafata (Jan 20, 2020)

Nah, if you are rich then Durban and Cape town would be pretty amazing. There's secluded areas that I would love to have access to the excess luxury.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jan 20, 2020)

Her name doesn't have enough punctuation. It could use some some ellipses and a comma.


----------



## Chaptersevenbankruptcy (Jan 21, 2020)

Remember, no thirstposting.


if it gets really hard, remind yourself that he can't even fucking throw.


----------



## JosephStalin (Jan 21, 2020)

The world wants to know....has Tim hit all three holes?


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Jan 21, 2020)

If Tebow seriously avoided pussy after all these years then he's the King of the Volcels.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 21, 2020)

Let's talk about the real autism, they had a keto wedding cake so Tim didn't have to break his diet. There's dedicated then there's like, mentally ill. Tim if you don't get a career going you might be the most chad cow we ever have a thread on.


----------



## millais (Jan 22, 2020)

Mamma, 'k wil 'n man hê!
Watter man, my liewe kind?
Wil jy dan 'n Amerikaner hê?
Nee, mamma, nee!
'n Amerikaner, die wil ek nie
Want "I love you" verstaan ek nie
Dit is my plesier
Met die Boerjongkêrels hier!


----------



## Silver Chariot (Jan 22, 2020)

Cardenio said:


> If Tebow seriously avoided pussy after all these years then he's the King of the Volcels.


that is really bad farmer's tan.


----------



## FernandoPooTragedy (Feb 1, 2020)

He probably only lost his "Christian virginity".


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Feb 1, 2020)

Cardenio said:


> If Tebow seriously avoided pussy after all these years then he's the King of the Volcels.



If he didn’t have sex, would he really be an incel since it was voluntary?


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Feb 1, 2020)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> If he didn’t have sex, would he really be an incel since it was voluntary?


Volcel means "Voluntary Celibate."


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Feb 1, 2020)

Cardenio said:


> Volcel means "Voluntary Celibate."


All incels are volcels because of the existence of prostitutes


----------



## Schmeckel (Feb 1, 2020)

Chaptersevenbankruptcy said:


> Remember, no thirstposting.
> 
> 
> if it gets really hard, remind yourself that he can't even fucking throw.


Tell that to Steelers fans.


----------

